# Favourite Tapas or Antipasto recipes?



## camembert (Apr 30, 2004)

I am looking for a really impressive tapas or antipasto recipe.

Can anybody help?


----------



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

Stuff dates with whole blanched almonds wrap them in bacon and deep fry them intil the bacon is cooked, easy but good.
Or for one more time consuming peal raw prawns leaving the head on and wrap the uncooked flesh in bacon or cured ham shallow fry and serve with either a spicy chilli or yogurt or sour cream dip.
If you need more tapas dishes just let me know!


----------



## potnoodle86 (Aug 16, 2004)

The most popular dish in my tapas bar is black pudding with caramilised onions... sweat red onions in olive oil and bay leave's for about 20 mins... add some mixed spice (all spice) add some creme de cassis or blackcurrent juice..
A splash of balsamic vinegar and some castor suger...leave to cool .. toast some ciabatta bread ..fry the black pudding .. sit on top of the red onion marmelade and bread


----------

